# Hiyo from Montreal.



## gsg9.ca (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for having me.  

I'm a part time machinist from Montreal with a small home shop.   Looking forward to talking with some fellow Canadians about making chips.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 2, 2018)

Welcome.  What sort of chips do you make? What machines do you use to make your chips.  What is underneath the chips you make?

I make chips of all flavours as I'm a self learning home machinist, I really like brass and aluminum chips.  My main chip making machine is a Asian made 10x20 lathe with a home made milling attachment.  I really like making chips that eventually uncover steam wobbler engines.  I would like to hone this chip making skill as I am really basic and new at it. There's some guys on this forum that are really good professional chip makers even tho they are home hobbyists! Lots of knowledge and experience. Unfortunately I'm not one of them, but always feel supported and welcome here.

Nice to have you onboard.

Don


----------



## gsg9.ca (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Don.   

I mostly work in brass and aluminum.   

Until recently I was lucky enough to have a nicely equipped maker space close by but they look to be closing down soon so I'm in a bit of a panic to get my De Valliere lathe back up and running.  Not sure how I'm going to solve my milling problem yet, but one step at a time. 

Can't seem to find a recent pic of my disaster area.  Need to put that on my to do list.      This is one of my main products.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 2, 2018)

The drift punches look good. I made quite a few my self. They seem to go missing as fast as i can make them.


----------

